# Advice needed for European Ecommerce solutions!



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm in need for some advice about Ecommerce solutions like shopping carts and payment gateways for European countries, especially The Netherlands.
Are there any people over here using them and willing to share some info with me? Anyone familliar with Ogone (payment gateway), they seem pretty expensive to me and I've read about some problems with their backend.
Is it possible for European merchants to sign up at Authorize.net? Same for the shopping carts, is it possible to use American shopping cart systems over here?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have seen a few european sites using worldpay.com as a payment processor.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I have seen a few european sites using worldpay.com as a payment processor.


Cool thanks, I'll check them out


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's another European based merchant account provider that I ran across today: Metacharge - Merchant Accounts & Payment Processing


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

Zen-Cart Nederland - Home 

Meer heb je niet nodig..!


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for some more links Rodney and Fred, I will check them out today


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Also check...moneybookers.com .They are from England and i intend to use it on my future website as a payment solution.Just take a look


----------

